
Adventure in Prolog - DanielRibeiro
http://www.amzi.com/AdventureInProlog/index.php
======
cydonian_monk
I wish I had come across this book when learning prolog for my "Intro to AI"
class. Far more useful than the nearly insane Grad Student that "taught" us
the language. I learned more about how broken the human mind can become than I
ever did about prolog or AI concepts.

~~~
__rkaup__
You can't just not tell us more. How was his mind "broken".

~~~
cydonian_monk
One strange dude. His shoelace came untied once in class, so he tied it around
his pant leg to "show it who's boss." The whole experience was simply strange.
We agreed as a class that exposure to pure logic must have rewired his mind to
give the illogical processes priority over everything else.

~~~
__rkaup__
Hmm. This is one of those cases where I want to know more, but I know that
knowing more would only depress me. It's scary knowing you or a loved one
could turn out like this. I hope he's better now.

~~~
cydonian_monk
I don't think he was "broken" so severely that he couldn't function. But there
were definitely some cracks in his psyche. Made for a slightly confusing
course. As I recall he still finished his post-graduate research, and is
presumably and hopefully now a productive member of society. (Though there are
many of my fellow alumni from that timeframe that aren't working in anything
related to our fields, having the benefit of graduating during the dot-bomb
fallout and the Enron/AA mess. Our "career fairs" that year were...
entertainingly silent, to say the least.)

------
wbhart
This is really excellent. I've always wanted to learn prolog and surprisingly
not been able to find a good way. This resource is clear to the point of being
boring, which is precisely what I needed. {Add statement about how in the good
ole days people understood how to write programming tutorials.}

------
serichsen
I must admit that the first sentence greeting the reader being "This document
("Work") is protected by copyright laws and international copyright treaties,
as well as other intellectual property laws and treaties." is a bit off-
putting.

~~~
DennisMerritt
You're right. That's left over from it's original publication as a hardcover
with Springer Verlag. It's not necessary anymore. I'll take it off.

------
softbuilder
I guess I can stop lending out my hardcopy now.

------
swannodette
_Very_ cool. I challenge the overachieving Clojurian to port it to core.logic
:D

------
agnasg
My first thought was that this was the original Adventure game coded in Prolog
:S

~~~
DennisMerritt
That's what inspired it, see the Preface.

------
ranman
oldie but goodie.

